# G0602 Fine Feed



## RJSakowski (Feb 5, 2018)

I generally like my Grizzly 602 but one deficiency is the lack of a fine feed for finishing.  As delivered, the finest feed is .0025"/rev..  

By changing the output gear on the 127 stack from the 56 tooth to the 36 tooth and the "b" gear from the 104 tooth to the 127 tooth the finest feed rate will be .0014"/rev. and the coarsest fed becomes .0078"/rev.


----------



## coherent (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks! Somewhere out there are gear charts for the G0602 I found some time back. I know there is also a Excel spreadsheet that shows quite a number of possibilities for threading that aren't shown on the stock chart. On a side note,  I've got the plans for a reverse tumbler for left hand threads, but I'm still trying to find time to fabricate the parts and install them on mine.


----------

